# anyone know how early you can test after a 2 day transfer? - Im so gutted



## Janey39 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I had a two day  transfer last friday, we have 3 actually all quick good consdering being in my 40's!  We transferred one last friday and I tested yesterday which was wednesday by first reponse and was negative.

Do you think I sill stand a chance? It was only 5 days past transfer and  it was late afternoon

I was so gutted.  We have two more on ice but I just wanted this to work! 

Any help appreciated x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Way too early! Implantation would not of happened yet.

Implantation happens around day 9+, and so you can test day 12 - 14, the closer to day 14 the better.


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

way to early to test Janey - try to relax as much as you can!


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

As above, way too early. 

My last cycle was identical to you, 3 day 2 transfers. I got my BFP on day 12 post transfer.

Good luck and hang on in there.

X


----------



## Janey39 (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks! I can try and relax abit more now.  I might just not test until I go for beta at the clinic and be brave!!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I have to agree with the others, way to early.  I got a very, very faint positive 7 days after a 2 day transfer, but it was twins originally, so I would have had higher HCG levels.

Good luck

X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Janey

I agree with the other posters

I had a 2dt i tested from about day 8 past tranfer and didnt get a bfp until 13 days after transfer, still early days honey, 

Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I had 1 embryo and a 2 day transfer I'm almost 17 weeks pregnant. 

For my very faint positive 8 days after transfer. Transfer was fri 23rd nov and got faint positive Saturday 1st dec x


----------

